# 2% Jazz 98% Funky Stuff Espresso Bar.



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Like the circus that never leaves town, 2% Jazz is coffee mayhem throughout the week and entices a weekend visit by offering *FREE* espresso shots on the weekends.

The 2% Roastery location is confidential. And if I said Langford you wouldn't dare think about going anyways.

More...


----------

